# Young and contemplating a move



## petey85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

I work for a reasonably successful consultancy company who have offices throughout the world, including Dubai. They are currently looking for people to volunteer to be seconded to their Dubai office for a period of time (say a year, but I don't actually know just yet).

I'm 23 and have only recently left university, so a couple of things I am trying to get my head around...

I am young and enthusiastic, so moving to a different country is more exciting than daunting - but is Dubai the place for young graduates? In terms of a) the cost of living, and b) the social/sport side of things? (and c) any other points of note!?)

Also, I have read different bits about accommodation. Is it possible to flat share like you can in the UK? I saw bits about co-habitation but wasn't sure if that applied more specifically to male-female couples...i.e. would two or three work colleagues be able to share a 3 bedroom appartment?

I'm sure I'll have further questions that crop up whilst I'm researching, but for now, any advice would be very much appreciated.

Thanks very much 

Pete


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Technically, sharing a flat is sub-letting which is not allowed, but, there are numerous adverts for flat sharing available.

If you were to come to Dubai with your present company, would the salary arrangement be for the UAE or would they still keep you on your existing terms etc?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like it could be an awesome thing to do, petey. Dubai is probably the hardest working country in the world right now. Be prepared for a baptism of fire!

I would volunteer in a heartbeat if my company provided accommodation and a car for the entire duration of the secondment.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

petey85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a reasonably successful consultancy company who have offices throughout the world, including Dubai. They are currently looking for people to volunteer to be seconded to their Dubai office for a period of time (say a year, but I don't actually know just yet).
> 
> ...


It is a place for new graduates if: 

a) Accommodation was provided or an allowance was added to your salary (in the region of 4000-8000per month (based on you sharing somewhere). mixed/same sex flat shares are common but as already stated it is illegal.

b) Social side of things is excellent and not as expensive as people would make out. Cost of a pint is between 18-28AED (2.80-4.30) in the places I have been drinking (Barasti, Longs, Boston Bar, Irish Village) there are also plenty of nice restaurants. Sport - pick one is all I can say. Outward bound activities are plentiful and you can do most things without even going very far at all.

c) Point of note: You've only got one chance at this life mate - you have got to grab these opportunities with both hands - they may not come up again!! It is much easier to do whilst you're young and single too.

If it was me being offered I would be biting their arm off at your age. 

HTH


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

I would take up the offer. So long as you are willing to meet pple, and experience new things, u will have a blast in Dubai. 
Sounds like you are outgoing enough, you should enjoy Dubai.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Petey

I echo what other have said, but on a practical note would point out that if you are UK non-resident for just one year (split over 2 tax years) you are likely to be liable to UK tax. You will need to get your timings right if you want a tax-free income, as this will naturally make a big difference to your disposable income if you move to Dubai.

-


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

petey85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a reasonably successful consultancy company who have offices throughout the world, including Dubai. They are currently looking for people to volunteer to be seconded to their Dubai office for a period of time (say a year, but I don't actually know just yet).
> 
> ...



Hey I just moved here on a 12 month secondment with my company and I wasn’t sure about it at first either. However I have to say now that I am here and have experienced Dubai I don’t think I am ready to go back home. It’s a great place, especially if you are young and open to new things. You just have to think of it as a really cool adventure that you are getting paid for.


----------



## petey85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey,

This is a very quick reply on my lunch break at work...just to say thanks to everyone who has responded so far!

I'm yet to receive the information about salary, accommodation, car etc. etc. but when I do I'll more than likely have a few more questions.

A director in my office spent 9 years working in South Africa when they graduated and thoroughly recommends it too, so it's looking promising!

Thanks again.


----------



## HoneyBee73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Petey
> 
> I echo what other have said, but on a practical note would point out that if you are UK non-resident for just one year (split over 2 tax years) you are likely to be liable to UK tax. You will need to get your timings right if you want a tax-free income, as this will naturally make a big difference to your disposable income if you move to Dubai.
> 
> -


Hi there

Can you please elaborate on this? Or can you point me in the right direction find out more? 

Many thanks!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

HoneyBee73 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can you please elaborate on this? Or can you point me in the right direction find out more?
> 
> Many thanks!


HM Revenue & Customs: Non-Residents: Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## chammerling (Oct 11, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It is a place for new graduates if:
> 
> a) Accommodation was provided or an allowance was added to your salary (in the region of 4000-8000per month (based on you sharing somewhere). mixed/same sex flat shares are common but as already stated it is illegal.
> 
> ...


This is the last message I got from you, I sent you a reply - did you get it?
Nope, weird.

Could you email it to me?


----------

